# Word of the Day - Reiterate



## Jace (Jan 20, 2022)

Word of the Day -Reiterate..tr.v.

Def.: To say over again .

Many politicians reiterate points in their speeches.


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 20, 2022)

Reiteration mostly leads to irritation.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 20, 2022)

A classroom was learning all about whales.
The teacher said it was physically impossible for a whale to swallow a human because
even though it was a very large mammal it's throat was very small.
A little girl said, "Jonah was swallowed by a whale."
Irritated, the teacher *reiterated* that a whale could not swallow a human; it was physically impossible. The little girl said, "When I get to heaven, I will ask Jonah."
The teacher asked, "What if Jonah went to hell?"
The little girl replied, "Then you ask him."


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 20, 2022)

And the more the re-iteration leads to more re-irritation. Ha!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

Isn't it a little strange,  
that it sometimes takes a person lots more words to _reiterate _something, even though they had already said it, _at least _once before!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2022)

You can say that again I reiterated!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

When I ask a question regarding something that someone said; 
they often _reiterate_ their previous statements, without adding any additional clarity, details, or further explanations.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 20, 2022)

The_ reiteration_ of times tables in elementary school was a practice I disliked as much as the _reiteration_ of Catechism questions.


----------



## Jace (Jan 20, 2022)

OMG, R K...you are s-o-o right about the monatanous repetition of times tables...
But, it did work...you do remember to this day.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 21, 2022)

No. I have never forgotten them, @Jace.


----------

